# new and full of questions.



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

hi everyone.
some of you may have read my first thread, re the tiniest small etc. I added some photos today. 
so. now that I'm apparently committed to N scale, I need an engine that fits.
I got some Kato track, enough to make one circle. (I needed to see if it would fit the space. It does.)
this gives me my loop ends. Next, i'll need some straight track, which will be easy enough to find. 
also, I'll need power. I thought I would wait until I have a better idea of what I'm doing. (snork.)
AND.
the locomotive I got seems a bit too long for the tight turns. Any recommendations for something that will keep going and not derail? I want a running train, not a disaster. although that might be amusing. 
I just want something super simple to start with.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Ohhh nice looking cat...But if you could get a better pic of the track without anything sitting on it would be better. As it looks now that is a really sharp curve your going to need a shorter loco. Something like a type of switcher like a sw 1200 or a VO 1000.(I see the one you have is a atlas). Others should be along and have more ideas for you tho.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you like the loco that you have, you could return the sectional track
and buy flex track. It comes in 3 foot lengths. You can cut it and
bend it to match your track plans. In your case, you could create a
layout with wide enuf curves that your loco can negotiate. The
loco specifications should tell you the minimum radius it can run on.

Don


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

the turn has to fit the piano bench the lay-out will be in. so, that's the smallest (and biggest) it can be. I can get another loco, and keep the one I have for some other lay-out in the far distant future. lol


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd go along with bewhole's suggestion on locos. You could get a small steamer such as an 0-6-0, but anything with pilot wheels would be difficult to get lined up on the track since it's sitting down in a hole...it'd be hard to see what you're doing. 

My wife and I had a brother and sister set of cats, were white. Looked like yours.


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

my two white cats are also siblings. one short haired, one long. hair everywhere.


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

bewhole said:


> Ohhh nice looking cat...But if you could get a better pic of the track without anything sitting on it would be better. As it looks now that is a really sharp curve your going to need a shorter loco. Something like a type of switcher like a sw 1200 or a VO 1000.(I see the one you have is a atlas). Others should be along and have more ideas for you tho.


I intended this to be a half circle at each end of the bench. I've stuck them together, and have no idea how to get them apart. there must be a secret trick to it. lol 

I want a small waterfall half way down the long side, that runs into a small river, with bridges over it on each side. 
so far, that's all I know.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

retirementhobby said:


> my two white cats are also siblings. one short haired, one long. hair everywhere.



We have a black Maine ****. Trust me, it's NOT hair, it's interior decor!


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

Fire21 said:


> I'd go along with bewhole's suggestion on locos. You could get a small steamer such as an 0-6-0, but anything with pilot wheels would be difficult to get lined up on the track since it's sitting down in a hole...it'd be hard to see what you're doing.
> 
> My wife and I had a brother and sister set of cats, were white. Looked like yours.


I'll be able to lift the whole thing out. it will be sitting on a plywood base, with handles at each end. I can lift and place it on the bench to work on it, then put it back inside the bench to run.


----------

